# Best PSU Brands



## rockleez (Jan 3, 2010)

Can anyone help me to tell me the best brands for power supply units. All i really know is:

-Corsair
-Antec

Anymore?...


----------



## Asylum (Jan 3, 2010)

Enermax
Corsair
Antec all are good.


----------



## Meller (Jan 3, 2010)

Enermax,
Zalman,
Chieftec,
Cooler Master.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jan 3, 2010)

Some Select OCZ'z, Corsairs, PC&P, Ernmax, Seasonic, Silver Stone, and some Antec series PSU's


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 3, 2010)

There are several lesser known but high quality power supplies, such as Topower, Seventeem and Tagan.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jan 3, 2010)

Meller said:


> Enermax,
> Zalman,
> Chieftec,
> Cooler Master.



I dont know about Chieftec much, but if they were good to you thats all that matters. But the fact is they cant even compete with Corsair or Seasonic, beacause they mid range. 

Cooler Master is about the same as chieftec, but they are a bit better, BUT they dont go with the single rail technology i belive, or i havnt looked into it.


----------



## Meller (Jan 3, 2010)

3volvedcombat said:


> I dont know about Chieftec much, but if they were good to you thats all that matters. But the fact is they cant even compete with Corsair or Seasonic, beacause they mid range.
> 
> Cooler Master is about the same as chieftec, but they are a bit better, BUT they dont go with the single rail technology i belive, or i havnt looked into it.



But! Somehow they are cheap. At least in my country.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jan 3, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> There are several lesser known but high quality power supplies, such as Topower, Seventeem and Tagan.



So the list is
Be Quiet Psu's
Topower
Seventeem
Tagan(love there cable management socket system)
Some Select OCZ'z
Corsair PSU's
PC&P Cooling
Some Select high wattage Antec PSU's

There is more I belive, but those are some nice PSU's.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jan 3, 2010)

Meller said:


> But! Somehow they are cheap. At least in my country.



Never ever, really go cheap when it comes to powersupplys. (This never happened to me) but alot of storys, Computer Tech's A+ certifieds, freinds, have had a PSU take hardware with it when it blows up. 

You can go Cheap on power supplys but here are the negitives about it:
Degrading All your hardware
Shorter Life span
Instabilty at stock clocks
Fires (and house destruction )
Killing expensive hardware
The end result is leaving you with bricked hardware and no gaming machine for a while, if your not so prepared.


----------



## SummerDays (Jan 3, 2010)

ABS (Tagan) makes some nice power supplies.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...cm_re=ABS_Power_Supply-_-17-814-010-_-Product

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...cm_re=ABS_Power_Supply-_-17-814-019-_-Product

EPS12V v2.92  <<--- look for standards

There are plenty of reviews of power supplies out there.

I like the idea of using the video cables that screw onto the power supply and are rated for more amperage than they carry.

Also, like anything else, look at the warranty.  There are some power supplies that carry a warranty of 7 years.  If the company is going to offer that warranty, they had better know that their product will last.

Take into consideration the noise that your power supply is going to make, a quiet power supply is nice!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 3, 2010)

Corsair
Antec
SeaSonic
ThermalTake Toughpower
Enermax
PC Power & Cooling
Topower
Some OCZs


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 3, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Corsair
> Antec
> SeaSonic
> ThermalTake Toughpower
> ...



Antec = Truepower Quattro Line, 850w++ only.

Enermax = Evo only

OCZ = Garbage.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 3, 2010)

Slightly older, but still very informative.... http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=39758&highlight=power+supplies


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 3, 2010)

Heres a PSU guide:http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=39758

Thermaltake, OCZ, PC Power&Cooling, Corsair, Enermax, Antec are all good PSU's.


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 3, 2010)

151 Power supplies reviewed here:

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Review_Cat&recatnum=13


----------



## zithe (Jan 3, 2010)

Enermax Galaxy series PSUs, Antec, Corsair HX/TX series, PC Power & Cooling Silent series, and Tagan are the only brands I'll consider given my current knowledge. ePOWER makes good stuff for budget. They're just rebranded Tagans. I'm sure there's more out there. I'm rather afraid of OCZ. Always seemed cheap to me. Silverstone like mentioned above.


----------



## krityx (Jan 3, 2010)

well a lot of corsair psus are seasonic inside, the same with some antec psus. For me seasonic are the best.


----------



## SummerDays (Jan 3, 2010)

This is a neat device that will tell you how much power your computer is using.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...5001&cm_re=Kill_A_Watt-_-82-715-001-_-Product

Kill A Watt


----------



## zithe (Jan 3, 2010)

SummerDays said:


> This is a neat device that will tell you how much power your computer is using.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...5001&cm_re=Kill_A_Watt-_-82-715-001-_-Product
> 
> Kill A Watt



Lol! I know it's probably misinterpreted, but the specifications say "0.2% Accuracy".


----------



## SummerDays (Jan 3, 2010)

Yes, badly written.

What they mean is that it will be accurate to within +- 0.2%.

I've used this device, and it's quite neat.  

It'll tell you the voltage, the current, the frequency, the wattage, and record (as long as you keep it plugged in all the time and on) how much electricity you have used.


----------



## DreamSeller (Jan 3, 2010)

corsair definitely then antec thermaltake cooler master zalman & some more, chieftec is good aswell but not very popular in the US i think...


----------



## Eva01Master (Jan 3, 2010)

Cooler Master, specially they UCP Series and their Real Power ESA series...
I've had some experience with Thermaltake Toughpower series, don't like them as much as the CM.


----------



## francis511 (Jan 4, 2010)

OCZ and Corsair in my experience


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 4, 2010)

Eva01Master said:


> Cooler Master, specially they UCP Series and their Real Power ESA series...
> I've had some experience with Thermaltake Toughpower series, don't like them as much as the CM.



Some thermaltake PSUs have tighter line regulation than any number of others on the market today.

There are duds from each "brand"....just some brands have more duds than others.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 4, 2010)

well i havent really seena dud from corsair or PC Power & cooling which are the only brands ill put in my rig


----------



## burtram (Jan 4, 2010)

I have had an XClio Greatpower powering my system for years now. I find it to be a great bang for the buck PSU. I'd definitely buy more if i had the opportunity.


----------

